#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός στη Θεσσαλονίκη

## deltapi

Ζητείται για μόνιμη πρόσληψη *Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός*.

*Απαραίτητα προσόντα:*
Απόφοιτοι Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής ειδικότητας Μηχανολόγου ΜηχανικούΓνώση Αγγλικής.Εκπληρωμένες στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις.Πολύ καλή γνώση Solidworks ή/και Inventor, Autocad 2D/3D.Προϋπηρεσία σε αντίστοιχα καθήκοντα μελέτης ή / και σχεδιασμού.

Ο κάτοχος της θέσης θα απασχοληθεί στο τμήμα μελετών και σχεδιασμού έργων της εταιρίας με σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου και πενθήμερη απασχόληση.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στην διεύθυνση account@delta-pi.gr

----------

